# apprenticeship, where to look for one



## merzie (21 Apr 2007)

me again. my nephew is looking for an aprenticeship with no luck. there are never any advertised so he is wondering is there a any other sites other than jobs.ie and fas that he can search


----------



## Froggie (21 Apr 2007)

*Re: aprenticeship, where to look for one*

ESB are recruiting at the moment. Try www.esb.ie


----------



## mobileme (21 Apr 2007)

*Re: aprenticeship, where to look for one*

Does he have a particular trade in mind? My brother succeeded by phoning around local large firms.


----------



## merzie (21 Apr 2007)

*Re: aprenticeship, where to look for one*



mobileme said:


> Does he have a particular trade in mind? My brother succeeded by phoning around local large firms.


 
he is very handy with electrics and wood work so either of these trades would appeal to him. but he is prepared to take any trade he gets


----------



## nelly (21 Apr 2007)

*Re: aprenticeship, where to look for one*

if he can get a plumber to take him on then thats the one thats definately in demand at the minute. A word of caution, because big contractors tend to be on jobs for years some apprentices have found that they don't have the variety of work that they would have been exposed to had they gone with a smaller, one/two man company. 
ringing around is a good way and maybe contact the Fas coordinator for the apprenticeships as they may be able to put you in touch with people wanting to recruit.


----------



## Purple (23 Apr 2007)

*Re: aprenticeship, where to look for one*

There is a huge shortage of skilled manual labour. Tell him to get the phone book out and start calling trades people and ask if they are looking for apprentices. A good plasterer/plumber/sparks etc can earn €350 a day.
Engineering trades are generally less well paid but he will have the security of a full time job and won't have to do his own tax. He will also have access to an occupational pension scheme and other rights as an employee. Obviously this applies when he qualifies. 
If he gets all his trade exams he can also do a two year H-dip and become a teacher, job security and nixers (paying his taxes of course!); the best of both worlds.


----------



## Thirsty (23 Apr 2007)

*Re: aprenticeship, where to look for one*

Sir Alan Sugar!


----------



## nelly (23 Apr 2007)

*Re: aprenticeship, where to look for one*

contact CIF to find out more. Also he can work now in the construction sector as a labourer and start making contacts - these guys dont pay much heed to CV's its a lot about who you know and showing your mettle and willingness to get your hands dirty.


----------



## sdelaney (23 Apr 2007)

*Re: aprenticeship, where to look for one*

You should try out FAS to see the list of aprenticeship courses they have and all other info.


----------



## Megan (23 Apr 2007)

Tara Mnes in Navan were recruiting young people for an apprenticeship. I think the job is called a Craftsman. They are the people that service all the large machines in the Mine. I know people who trained with Bus Eireann in this field now work in Tara Mines.


----------



## Purple (24 Apr 2007)

Megan said:


> Tara Mnes in Navan were recruiting young people for an apprenticeship. I think the job is called a Craftsman.


 Any tradesperson can be called a craftsman. It doesn't describe a skill set.


----------



## nelly (24 Apr 2007)

what location is he in? its also good to check with the local VEC / or his woodwork teachers etc. They were very helpful in advising my brother way back when.


----------



## merzie (24 Apr 2007)

he lives in co. meath , julianstown area


----------



## Itchy (25 Apr 2007)

If he is interested in something a little different the Air Corps are looking for apprentice aircraft mechanics at the moment AFAIK. If he dosent mind the military side of things, he would be in line for a very rewarding and indemand trade when he decides to enter civie street. See www.military.ie.


----------



## Purple (25 Apr 2007)

Itchy said:


> If he is interested in something a little different the Air Corps are looking for apprentice aircraft mechanics at the moment AFAIK. If he dosent mind the military side of things, he would be in line for a very rewarding and indemand trade when he decides to enter civie street. See www.military.ie.



Excellent idea, and a passport to travel the world when he's qualified.


----------



## merzie (25 Apr 2007)

thats a coincidence , his hobby is aircraft and the mechanics of them. thanks for that, he'l apply straight away


----------



## siroutlaw (29 Apr 2007)

looking for info on esb apprenticeship, do you go through fas? or do the esb train people through their own system?. what are rates of pay. dont see this info on their website, thanks.


----------



## IS3218 (29 Apr 2007)

*Re: aprenticeship, where to look for one*



nelly said:


> if he can get a plumber to take him on then thats the one thats definately in demand at the minute. A word of caution, because big contractors tend to be on jobs for years some apprentices have found that they don't have the variety of work that they would have been exposed to had they gone with a smaller, one/two man company.
> ringing around is a good way and maybe contact the Fas coordinator for the apprenticeships as they may be able to put you in touch with people wanting to recruit.


 
Nelly is correct on this one, normaly with the larger companies the first year sparks spend their first year pulling cables through duct work on the sites (not a clean task and out in all weathers). Smaller contractors will give much more experience


----------



## Purple (30 Apr 2007)

siroutlaw said:


> looking for info on esb apprenticeship, do you go through fas? or do the esb train people through their own system?. what are rates of pay. dont see this info on their website, thanks.


The ESB run their own system. See [broken link removed] for details.


----------

